

Mobile VoIP: Client side call quality - moxie
http://www.whispersystems.org/blog/client-side-audio-quality/

======
j_s
Impressive! Low-level/low-latency audio on Android has been extra hassle for a
long time: <https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3434>

I understand and respect the reasons for using GPLv3 but it's still a bit of a
bummer every time I see it locking functionality like this away from wide-
spread use. My very limited perception is that it comes down to protecting the
secret sauce; I can't immediately think of any compelling reason to segment
reusable parts of this particular app for 'closer-to-free-as-in-beer' status.

The FSF has a page documenting their recommendations for choice of license
here: <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-recommendations.html>

~~~
moxie
It's simple to me: anyone who wishes to take our work and also openly
contribute their work are free to do so. Those that don't wish to also openly
contribute their work need to contact the copyright holder.

~~~
j_s
I agree that the license accomplishes your intended purpose in a very
straightforward manner, and I do not pretend to have even the slightest
footing from which to suggest otherwise (or that you should change it).

I was only sharing my selfish desire to see the utility classes you've created
to make Android’s AudioMixer API usable for your app become more widely
available - some of the functionality you've implemented should have always
been supported at the operating system level. As I'm sure you're well aware,
licenses like the LGPL attempt to push the balance slightly towards more
widespread usability while ensuring any additional contributions return
upstream.

------
casca
Great stuff, thanks Moxie. Any chance you could release
WhisperCore/WhisperMonitor (even as a paid app) so non-Apple devices would
also have the option of a usable firewall?

~~~
moxie
Thanks. WhisperMonitor is on the roadmap!

------
josh2600
This is awesome. If anyone from whisper sees this, please get ahold of me off
site. I've been trying to say hello but haven't found much in the way of
contact info :/.

~~~
moxie
Hey, I'm moxie at whispersystems.org

------
dshep
Nice website design.

